# Radaflex 1/0 Welding Cable



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

First, the formalities.

Product: Radaflex Welding Cable

Manufactured by: Synergy Cables USA Ltd.

Purchased/received from: Welcome to Cable Yard -

I'm getting ready to venture into my largest build to date. A pair of 15's off a 3K watt amp.  Here 
is a little about the 1/0 cable I bought.

What do we have here?









100ft of Radaflex 1/0 welding cable. 42lbs of copper cabling. 









ID markers on the cable. This stuff is good to 195 degrees Fahrenheit. I recommend some 
fiberglass/foil insulation for under hood use. Also avoid running this by any exhaust components.









The outside diameter measures right at 5/8"









The strands outside diameter measure around 7/16" There are 1580 strands of 32 AWG copper wire.









A shot of my high tech measuring equipment.









Verification that the measuring equipment properly zeros out.









Resistance measurement of the 100ft of cable. Maximum rated resistance for 1000ft at 68 degrees 
Fahrenheit is .106 ohms









Here is a flexibility test. Not too shabby.









I bough this cable online through CableYard.com Pricing varies on quantity ordered. Free shipping is offered for 
orders over $250 of Radaflex cables. They accept paypal, which is very convenient. I placed my order, 
got a confirmation e-mail with in minutes. Unfortunately there was no tracking number provided, so I 
was kind of left hanging on when the item shipped. I'm pretty sure I would have been provided one if I 
called. Calling was not needed because my order arrived a couple of days after I placed my order. Even 
though Cable Yard is in Georgia the Cable came from Houston Tx.

Here is a link to the PDF brochure for Radaflex cables.
My link

As I start my build I'll update this thread with any new findings, performance wise and quality wise 
as well.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Love it. That Teflon inner insulation adds to flexibility, it looks VERY similar tot he Harris Welco-Flex I swear by.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

onebadmonte,

Very nice !


----------



## ridecowboy (Sep 23, 2010)

looks good


----------

